# تصميم شبكات اطفاء الحريق



## عصام الريماوي (1 مارس 2007)

ارجو مساعدتي في البحث عن كتب او برامج من اجل تصميم شبكات الحريق الsrinklers وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## Eng-Maher (1 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز اليك هذا الرابط .....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45080


----------



## احمد مضر (2 مارس 2007)

أخي اليك هذا الرابط لكتاب The Design and Layout of Fire Sprinkler Systems, Second Edition رفعه للمنتدى الأخ محب الله و رسوله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46454&highlight=Sprinkler+Systems


----------



## عصام الريماوي (3 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## هدير احمد (4 مارس 2007)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وكل من يساهم في هذا الموقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## ابو بكر المهندس (4 مارس 2007)

اللهم وفقنا لعمل الخير امين يا رب


----------



## الجدى (4 مارس 2007)

نريد من اسادة المختصيين اعطاء نظرة سريعة عن جميع انظمة شبكات مقاومة الحريق


----------



## mhmdbly (5 مارس 2007)

الاخ \عصام الريماوى
انا على استعداد لمساعدتك خطوة بخطوة لعمل تصميم نظام المرشات وفق احدث الدراسات والتجارب العملية التى تم استخدامها فى بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة


----------



## عصام الريماوي (17 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي mhmdbly ان شاء الله ساقوم بتزويدك بالمخطط المعماري قريبا


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (21 يونيو 2007)

المهندس زكريا /تشكر جهودكممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (21 يونيو 2007)

الأخ عصام نرجو منك التواصل معنا والمناقشة في موضوع رشاشات الحريق انا اتمني ذلك منك 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## magdy_eng (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahims (21 يونيو 2007)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وكل من يساهم في هذا الموقع اكثر من رائع
اللهم امين ................امين.................زامين


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (21 يونيو 2007)

الأخ المهندس ibtahims مرحبا بيك عضوا جديد بيننا 

يسعدنا تواجدك معنا 

والتواصل من اجل مهندسين عرب افضل وافضل


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (21 يونيو 2007)

اسف جدا علي الخطأ في الاسم الأخ ibrahims


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (25 يونيو 2007)

_جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وكل من يساهم في هذا الموقع اكثر من رائع مشكوررررررررر_


----------



## زكريا محمدأحمد (25 يونيو 2007)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وكل من يساهم في هذا الموقع اكثر من رائع


----------



## mn_mn_mn0 (13 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## debomecha (14 يوليو 2007)

نرجو من الاخوه اصحاب الخبره فى هذا المجال توضيح ولو الخطوط الرئيسيه فى هذا المجال وشكراً


----------



## saidsaudi (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

تحليل وتصميم شبكات التغذيــــه بالميـاه بإستخدام الحاسب الآلي


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

1 - المواسير (pipes): هى تعمل على نقل الماء من ( node) إلى أخرى .

2 - نقاط الاتصال (الاتزان)( Junction Nodes ) : هي أماكن محددة في الشبكة يتم عندها تلاقي خطين أو أكثر.

3 - الخزانات(reservoirs and tanks): يتم التعامل معها على أنها نقاط بدء للنظام الهيدروليكي و تحدد كثير من ظروف تشغيل الشبكة.

4 – الطلمبات (pumps): تمثل كنقطة تعمل على إيقاف أو التحكم في التصرفات وتعمل على إضافة طاقة للتصرفات للتغلب على الفواقد و فوارق الارتفاعات داخل الشبكة


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

محابس عدم ارتداد CHECK VALVES (CVs):-
و هي محابس الغرض منها المحافظة على سريان الماء في اتجاه واحد.

محابس التحكم في التصرف FLOW CONTROL VALVES (FCVs):
و هي محابس الغرض منها تقليل التصرف بعد المحبس عما كان عليه قبل المحبس .

محابس تقليل الضغط (PRVs) RESSURE REDUCING VALVES:
وتستخدم هذه المحابس في فصل ضغط منطقة من مناطق الشبكة عن باقى الشبكة و هي تعمل على ألا يصل الضغط بعد المحبس عن حد معين.

محابس محبس كسر الضغط RESSURE BREAKER VALVES (PBVs): 
و هي محابس تعمل على توليد فواقد عالية داخلها لتخفيض الضغط.


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

نأسف على عدم اكمال الموضوع لعطل بالملف وإن شاء الله سوف اتم تقديمه لكم لاحقاً
عيد مبارك علينا وعليكم


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

المواد المستخدمة في الإطفاء
تتنوع مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة في أعمال مكافحة الحرائق ونستعرض هنا أبرزها وهي : 
1 – الرغوة (foam ) . 
2 – مسحوق البودرة الكيميائية الجافة . 
3 – الغازات الخامدة ، ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( co2 ) . 
4 – الهالوجينيات ( الهالون ) . 
أولا : الرغوة ( foam ) : 
أصبح استعمال الرغوة في أعمال المكافحة في الوقت الحاضر من الأمور الضرورية خصوصا في المشاريع الصناعية ومصافي البترول ومحطات توليد الطاقة ، وتتركب الرغوة من مواد عضوية ( protein base ) وتتألف من مخلفات المصانع ، خاصة الأظلاف والقرون كمواد أساسية في تكوين الرغوة ، حيث تمر بعدها بمعالجات كيميائية حتى تصبح نشأتها ، والرغوة بتعريفها البسيط ، هي مجموعة من الفقاعات الصغيرة المجتمعة المملوءة بالغازات والهواء ( chemical foam ) . 
وهي أخف من أي نوع من أنواع الزيوت والمواد البترولية ، وتستعمل هذه الرغوة لتغطية سطح المواد البترولية المشتعلة لإخمادها بعزل الأوكسجين عنها وتبريدها لمنع استمرار تصاعد الأبخرة منها وتتكون رغوة الفوم من ( ماء + سائل الفوم + هواء ) ، كما تتعدد أقسام الرغوة ومنها : 
أ – الفوم الصناعي : وهو المصنوع من المواد الكيميائية ويخرج مع الماء من خلال منظم بنسبة 3 % . 
ب – الفوم البروتيني : ويصنع من الحيوانات ، مثل الدم والعظام وعضلات الحيوانات وقرونها مضاف الية مواد كيميائية ، ويستعمل في خزانات ويخرج مع الماء بنسبة 6 % . 
جـ - فوم الفلوروبروتين : ويصنع من الفوم البروتيني مضاف اليه مادة تسمي فلور كربون ، ويستعمل في خزانات ويخرج مع الماء بنسبة 3 % .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

وتمر الرغوة بعدة أشكال منها : 
أ – السائل الرغوي ( foam-compound ) : وهو الذي يخزن في عبوات تتراوح سعاتها وأحجامها . 
ب – محلول الرغوة ( foam-solution ) : وهو مزيج السائل الرغوي بالماء قبيل قذفه من القواذف ، وليس لمحلول الرغوة مفعول دون مزجه بالهواء . 
جـ - الرغوة المتعددة والمتمددة ( foam-expanded ) : وهي الحالة النهائية التي يتحول فيها السائل الرغوي بعد مزجه بالماء والهواء . 
طرق التعرف على مميزات وجودة الفوم ومنها : 
- اللزوجة وقدرة تماسك جزيئات المواد السائلة . 
- الثقل النوعي 1.18 % أو أقل . 
- شديد التماسك . 
- سهولة الانسياب . 
- خلوه من المواد السامة والضارة . 
الترسب : 
عندما يتعرض سائل الفوم من النوع البروتيني إلى الهواء الجوى ، فأن الطبقة العليا منه تتحول إلى مادة ثقيلة يزداد وزنها يوما بعد آخر حتى تهبط إلى قاع الخزان محدثه بذالك عائق للسائل فلا يمكن خروجه عبر الأنابيب ، ولكي نمنع هذا الترسب يجب أتباع الآتي : 
- لا تخلط نوعين من سائل الفوم في خزان واحد . 
- القيام بعملية التنظيف الروتيني لخزان الفوم . 
- إذا دعت الحاجة إلى استعمال نوع آخر من الفوم فيجب غسل الخزان جيدا .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

- التأكد من أحكام غطاء قفل الخزان لكي لا تسمح للهواء الجوي بالدخول . 
تخزين الفوم : 
لكي نتبع خطوات سليمة في عملية تخزين الفوم نتبع الآتي : 
- يتم التخزين في براميل بلاستيكيه محكمة الإغلاق . 
- تخزن براميل الفوم في مكان بارد وجاف . 
- تخزن البراميل في مستودع جيد التهوية . 
- عدم تخزين براميل الفوم تحت أشعة الشمس ، كما يجب أن تكون بعيدة عن مصادر الحرارة . 
- عدم تخزين براميل الفوم بجوار مواد كيميائية أخرى . 
اختبار الرغوة : 
تختبر الرغوة بالتوافق مع البودرة ، فإذا كان لدينا ثلاث عينات من السائل الرغوي فإننا نستطيع معرفة توافقها مع البودرة المتوفرة لدينا وذالك بأجراء التجربة التالية : 
- نملئ ثلاثة أوعية مستطيلة معدنية على شكل صحن ونضع في كل منها كمية قليلة من الماء ثم نصب مقدار 100 غرام من البنزين . 
- نملئ وعاء الرغوة المتمددة الناتجة من كل من العينات ونرش فوقها 200 غرام من البودرة بالتساوي . 
- نفتح ثغرة خلال الرغوة في زاوية واحدة في الأوعية الثلاثة حتى يظهر قسم من البنزين . 
- نشعل في وقت واحد البنزين في الأوعية الثلاثة . 
- نسجل علامة التفوق للوعاء الذي يقاوم النار أكثر من غيرة .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ثانيا : مسحوق البودرة الكيميائية الجافة : 
كانت فكرة مادة الإطفاء البودرة في بادئ الأمر مجاراة للرمال التي تستخدم لغرض الإطفاء حيث وجد أن بعض الرمال ذات ميزات خاصة لأنها تطفئ بعض الحرائق بشكل أكثر فعالية من أي نوع آخر ، إذ أنه لدى تحليل بعض هذه الرمال وجدت أنها تمتاز بتركيب كيماوي خاص وبهذا بدىء باستعمال هذه الأنواع إلى أن وصلت منها عدة رموز كيميائية منها : 
( Nahco3 ) بيكربونات الصوديوم وهي البودرة الجافة والأكثر انتشارا ، ( khco3 ) ،
( Nh4h2 fc4 ) ، ( hfo4 ) ، هذه بعض المركبات للمسحوق البودرة ، وتندرج هذه المركبات حجما بين ( 5 الى 105 مايكرون ) . 
كيف تخمد البودرة الجافة النار : 
من المعروف أن اشتعال أية مادة لا يتم إلا بتوفر عنصر الأكسجين ، ذا عزلنا هذا العنصر فلا يمكن للمادة أن تشتعل ، فعندما تقذف البودرة الجافة على حريق السوائل المشتعلة ينطفئ اللهب فورا ، إذ أن البودرة تعمل على تغليف اللهب حيث عندما تطلق البودرة من القواذف تشكل سحابة بين اللهب والوقود المشتعل وتعمل هذه السحابة كحاجز لمادة الأوكسجين من الوصول الى اللهب ، وتعمل أيضا على تقليل إنتاج البخار من الوقود ، كما أن البودرة نفسها بعد إخماد تترك بعد إخماد النار غلافا أو طبقة على سطح المادة تزيد في العزل وتعمل على سهولة الإطفاء ، وتعمل كذالك البودرة على امتصاص حرارة الجسم الذي تلامسه وتعمل على خفض درجة حرارة احتراقه ويقف بذلك الاشتعال . 
طرق التعرف على مميزات وجودة البودرة ومنها : 
- الانسياب الجيد بطول المدى والمسافة التي يغطيها المسحوق . 
- البودرة التي تغطي أكبر مساحة هي الملائمة . 
- مقاومة البودرة للرطوبة . 
- أن تعمل البودرة على إخماد النار بسرعة ولا تسمح بعودة الاشتعال مره أخرى .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اختبار البودرة : 
لنفترض أننا نقوم بفحص ثلاثة أنواع من البودرة ( س ) و( ع ) وبودرة ( ص ) : 
- نأخذ 3 كغم من كل نوع . 
- نضع كل نوع في مطفأة يدوية تستوعب 3 كغم . 
- كل مطفأة مزودة بغاز نتروجين سعة ( 150 غ ) لقذف البودرة . 
- يجب أن تكون الرياح ساكنة . 
- يجب أن تكون كل مطفأة أمام أرض مستوية ومحددة المساحة . 
- يمسك ثلاثة أشخاص القواذف على ارتفاع واحد عن الأرض وعلى بعد واحد ابتداء المساحة المرسومة على الأرض . 
- يبدأ القذف معا في اللحظة نفسها . 
- نسجل وقت تفريغ كل مطفأة بواسطة ساعة ضبط الوقت . 
- نأخذ قياس الطول والعرض بالنسبة للمساحة التي غطتها البودرة . 
- نأخذ قياس الطول ( من آخر ذرة عن فوهة القاذف ) . 
- نفتح الطفايات ونزن المتبقي . 
- وبذلك إن البودرة التي تندفع من المطفأة بكاملها تقرر درجة اختبارها وجودتها . 
ثالثا : الغازات الخامدة ، ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( co2 ) : 
يعتبر غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الغازات الخاملة ، كما يعتبر إحدى المواد الصالحة لإطفاء الحرائق بسبب عدم احتوائه على الأكسجين وبالتالي يحول دون استمرار الحريق ، كما يستخدم هذا الغاز في أعمال الإطفاء في الأماكن المغلقة وفعالية الغاز في التخلل في الأماكن الضيقة ،


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ويستخدم هذا الغاز في حقل محطات الكهرباء ، في المعدات الكهربائية ، والمولدات ، ويوجد غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون في إحدى الحالات التالية : 
- بشكل غاز : عندما يكون حرا أي غير مضغوط . 
- بشكل سائل : وذلك إذا ما تعرض لضغط معين فيتحول فيها من الحالة الغازية إلى الحالة السائلة . 
- بشكل ثلجي : وذلك عندما ينطلق تحت الضغط من الاسطوانات التي يوجد فيها ، ويكون تحول الغاز إلى الحالة الثلجية نتيجة عملية فيزيائية تسمى ( التمدد ) وهذا ما يؤدي إلى انخفاض درجة حرارته إلى 80 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر ، فيتم تحول السائل إلى ذرات ثلجية تعمل على خفض درجة حرارة الجسم . 
مزايا غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( co2 ) : 
- أنه يتبخر بعد الاستعمال دون أن يترك أثر ضار . 
- لا يسبب أي ضرر أو أي خطر للأطعمة التي يصل أليها . 
- يساعد على زيادة نسبة الرطوبة في المكان . 
- يتخلل في الأماكن الضيقة لا يسبب اتساخ لتجهيزات والمعدات الكهربائية . 
- يحقق التشبع الكافي في المكان المراد حمايته . 
- تمتع الغاز بخاصية الاندفاع الذاتي في أماكن الحماية ، مما يجعل جميع الأجهزة مضمونة العمل دون الحاجة إلى أجهزة ضخ وامتصاص كما هو الحال في المياه . 
تخزين غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( co2 ) : 
وتخزن على النحو التالي : 
- على ضغط عالي : في اسطوانات فولاذية تحت ضغط 264 جوي ، وتختلف كمياتها من 
( 20 – 50 ) كغم .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

- على ضغط منخفض : في خزان أسطواني أو دائري الشكل من الفولاذ تحت ضغط 40 جوي تقريبا ، وهذا الخزان مزوج بمجموعة تبريد . 
رابعا : الهالوجينيات ( الهالون ) : 
المواد الهالوجينيه الخاصة بمكافحة الحرائق هي عبارة عن هيدروكربونات ، ولكن عدد من ذرات الهالوجينيات قد حلت محل الهيدروجين وذالك مثال : الفلور والكلور والبروم ، والمواد الهالوجينيه التي وجدت لتكافح النيران استخرجت من مركب الميثان ( METHAN ch4 ) والإيثان ( ETHAN ch2ch3 ) وتعتمد علي طبيعة الهالوجين المركب ومدة التحول من الحالة الغازية إلي سائل في درجة الحرارة العادية وهو غاز غير قابل للاحتراق . 
جدول يبين رموز أنواع الهالوجينيات لغرض مكافحة النيران 
رقم الهالون الرمز الاسم الكيميائي 
1001 
10001 
1011 
1202 
1211 
1301 Ch3br 
Ch3l 
Brch2cl 
Br2cf2 
Brcclf2 
Brcf3 ميثيل البروميد 
ميثيل الايوديد 
برمو كلوروميثان 
اى برومودفلوروميثان 
بروموتريفلوروميثان 
بروموتريفلوروميثان 
وللتعرف على تركيب مادة الهالون يمكن شرحها في الجدول التالي : 
ميثان فلورو كلورو برومو 
1 
1 
3 
2 0 
1 1 
1


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

خواص ومميزات استعمال الهالون : 
- لا يحتاج إلى أي جهد لتنظيفه بعد الاستعمال . 
- غير موصل للتيار الكهربائي ، كما لا يسبب أي عطب للأجهزة الدقيقة. 
- أكثر فعالية من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون . 
- يقلل من احتمالية رجوع الحريق . 
- أخف وزنا ولا يسبب أي تلوث . 
- لا يسبب حجب الرؤيا كما أن مداها أبعد من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون . 
- سهل بالنسبة لقراءة مقياس الضغط . 
حقل الاستخدام : 
يستخدم غاز الهالون في التجهيزات الكهربائية الدقيقة ، كما يستخدم في غرف التحكم لمحطات التوليد ومصافي البترول .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

خطة الإخلاء

لشركة الراحة 
لصناعة الإسفنج واللدائن .................... 
للعام 2009 ف – 2010 ف


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

معاً حتى نكون قادرين على التعامل مع الأزمات حتى لا يحدث أمر غير متوقع يحوي في طياته آثاراً سلبية وضارة على المنشأة والعاملين فيها ؟

التعامل مع الأزمات هو فن يدرس ويمكن تعلمه واكتسابه ويتلخص في التالي :
1. التخطيط
2.	الاستعداد
3.	الاستجابة

•	التخطيط 
ويقوم فيها رئيس قسم الامن الصناعي بعمل قائمة بكل مواقف الأزمات الممكنة والسيناريوهات المتوقعة عند حدوثها ,وأن يحدد القرارات الفورية التي يجب أن يتخذها , والأشخاص الذي يجب أن يستدعيهم,وأن يهتم في خطته بكل التفاصيل الدقيقة ولا يستهين بها أبدا , وأن يحدد سلسلة الإجراءات التي يتبعها والعاملين معه عند حدوث الأزمة 

•	الاستعداد
التأكد بأن الأفراد الذين سينفذون الخطة على أتم الاستعداد و تشمل فترة التدريب على الخطة

•	الاستجابة
إذا تم التخطيط والإعداد بشكل مناسب فإن الاستجابة هي الأهم حتى لا يصبح النجاح في خطر


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

صفات مسئول تنفيذ خطة الإخلاء 

أولاً : ثقة بالله وإيمان به سبحانه وتعالى : 
فلا نجاح لقائد لعمل ما إن لم يكن مؤمناً بالله سبحانه واثقاً به عز وجل . 
ثانياً : مستوى أخلاقي عالي : 
وذلك لاحتواء جميع طبقات العاملين واحتواء سلوكياتهم .. ومن أهم ذلك – كظم الغيظ وحسن الحديث والحكمة في السلوك . 
ثالثاً : قدر كبير من الطاقة والنشاط : 
فلكي تكون قدوة لابد لك أن تقدم ما يدل على ذلك ولكي توجه أو تنصح بتعديل عمل ينبغي أن يكون عند الآخرين ثقة أنك تستطيع القيام به أصلاً . 
رابعاً :البراعة في ترتيب الأعمال حسب الأولويات . 
خامساً : القدرة على تحديد الهدف . 
سادساً : القدرة على الابتكار . 
سابعاً : الاحتفاظ بطريقة تفكير متزنة ومعتدلة وواقعية . 
ثامناً : الاستضاءة بآراء الآخرين وأخذ أفضل ما عندها


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

أ / مجموعة السلامة ومن أهم الأعمال التي تقوم بها :
1.	تفقد وسائل السلامة بالمنشأة ومدى صلاحيتها والرفع عن كل ملاحظة وعن كل مايهدد سلامة العاملين إلى الإدارة التي تقوم بدورها بمعالجة الوضع من قبلهما أو رفعه لجهة الإختصاص .
2.	التنسيق مع إدارة المنشأة للحصول على ما هو كل جديد من النشرات التوعوية في مجال السلامة من الدفاع المدني وتخصيص جزء من برنامج العمل لغرض توعية العاملين بالمخاطر وطرق الوقاية منها .
3.	تخصيص لوحة للدفاع المدني توضع في مكان بارز ( لوحة الأمن و السلامة ) بالمنشأة توضع بها إرشادات والملصقات الخاصة بهذا الجانب في جميع مجالات الدفاع المدني .
4.	إبلاغ الدفاع المدني عن أي حالة تحدث في المنشأة وقت حدوثها لأن العامل الزمني في مثل هذه الحالات مهم ومن ثم مباشرة الحالة عن طريق المجموعات كل في مجال عمله حتى وصول رجال الدفاع المدني .
5.	تأمين كتب ومطويات تتعلق بلأمن والسلامة في الأقسام بالشركة.
ب / مجموعة فصل التيار الكهربائي والحيلولة دون اتساع رقعة الحريق وضرورة معرفة أعضاء المجموعة بموقع العدادات الكهربائية ، وكل ما يتعلق بهذا الجانب والمشاركة مع بقية المجموعات المختلفة .
ج / مجموعة الإخلاء :
وهي من أهم المجموعات ويفضل أن تكون أكبر المجموعات من الناحية العددية ، ومن أهم الأعمال المطلوبة منهم :
1.	معرفة جميع المداخل الرئيسة وجميع مخارج الطوارئ بالمنشأة .
2.	التأكد من فتح أبواب الطوارئ في حالة الحوادث .
3.	وضع لوحات إرشادية دالة على موقع المخارج بمكان بارز وتكتب بخط واضح .
4.	التنسيق مع إدارة المنشأة لوضع رسم كروكي عام للمنشأة بالمدخل الرئيسي للمبنى يبين به مخارج الطوارئ والمداخل الرئيسية وأقصر الطرق المؤدية إليها والمعلومات الهامة عن المبنى بلإضافة لوضع رسم كروكي بكل قسم على حده يوضح به مخارج الطوارئ الموجوده به .
5.	معرفة نقاط التجمع بالمنشأة أو خارجها ووضع اللوحات الداله على تلك النقاط ( يتم تجميع العاملين بها في حالة إخلائهم من المباني ) على أن تكون أمنة تتوفر بها شروط السلامة بعيداً عن مكان الحادث والتأكد من معرفة العاملين بالمنشأة بتلك النقاط .
6.	يبدأ الإخلاء من المناطق الأكثر تعرضاً للخطر .
7.	تبدأ عمليات الإخلاء من الدور الأرضي فالأقرب إلى المخارج .
8.	أن تكون عمليات الأخلاء بشكل منظم لتفادي حدوث الإصابات


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

9.	التأكد من عدم وجود تخزين عند مخارج الطوارئ.
10.	التدريب على عمليات الإخلاء .
د / مجموعة الإطفاء ومن أهم مهمها :
1.	سرعة التوجه لمكان الحريق بثقه وثبات والالتزام بالهدوء واكتشاف الحالة وإبلاغ الإدارة عنها ومحاولة السيطرة قبل استفحالها وذلك بالوسائل المتوفرة بالمشأة .
2.	معرفة مواقع جميع الطفايات بالمنشأة ومواقع شبكات الحريق الرطبة .
3.	معرفة كيفية إستخدامها والتدريب عليها حسب التعليمات الموجودة عليها وإعادة تعبئتها بالتنسيق مع إدارة المنشأة .
4.	التنسيق مع إدارة المنشأة باستمرار فحص تلك الطفايات في حالة إنتهاء مدة صلاحيتها وأن تعلق في مكان بارز بحيث تكون في متناول اليد ، ووضع اللوحات الإرشادية الدالة على مكانها وكيفية إستخدمها ويكون على النحو التالي أ ) أن يكون استخدام الطفاية باتجاه الريح . ب ) ترك مسافه بين مستعملها وبين النار تتراوح بين ( 2 – 3 ) أمتار ليضمن القضاء على النار وعدم إنتشارها . ج ) سحب التأمينة . د ) توجيه قاذف الطفاية نحو النار . ه ) الضغط على مكبس السماح لخروج المادة المطفية . و ) كن حذراً في تقدمك إلى النار . ي ) إبدأ باللهب مع إستمرار المكافحة من اليمين واليسار والعكس .
5.	معرفة التعليمات الواجب إتباعها عند مشاهدة الحريق وكتابتها بخط واضح ووضعها في أماكن بارزة بالنشأة بالتنسيق مع الإدارة وهي كما يلي : أ ) حاول أن تكون هادئاً منضبط الأعصاب فعادة الإرتباك يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية . ب ) قم بأبلاغ الدفاع المدني فور وقوع الحادث . 
ج ) حاول أن تفصل الكهرباء من مصدرها الرئيسي ( المفتاح الرئيسي ) إذا لم يكن هناك خطر عليك . د ) إبلاغ رؤساء المجموعات وأعضائها عن الحالة للقيام بمهامها . ه ) كافح الحريق باستخدام طفاية الحريق وبإبعاد المواد القابلة للاشتعال إن أمكن .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

هـ / مجموعة الاستقبال : 
يتواجدون بمواقع أو نقاط التجمع لاستقبال العاملين وتهدئتهم والتخفيف من حده فزعهم ومهمتها :
1.	استقبال العاملين في الأماكن الأمنة البعيدة عن موقع الخطر .
2.	تهدئتهم وتخفيف حدة الخطر .
3.	حصر العاملين ومعرفة المتاخر منهم في المبنى .
ملاحظات هامة 
•	جميع أعمال ومهام المجموعات التي ذكرت يقوم بها أعضائها في حالة الطوارئ لحين وصول الدفاع المدني ومدربين عليها مسبقاً .
•	أن يتم تدريب المجموعات على الأعمال المكلفه بها من قبل الإدارة مع تكرار التجارب .
•	على الإدارة إشعار المجموعات بالجديد في مجال الدفاع المدني .
•	الحرص من الإدارة على قفل التيار الكهربائي عن المبنى وغلق مصادر الغاز عند إنتهاء الدوام.


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

توزيع المجموعات في خطة الإخلاء بالشركة

مجموعة السلامة
التسلسل	الاسم	التوقيع
1 
2 
3 
4 



مجموعة فصل التيار

التسلسل	الاسم	التوقيع
1 
2 
3 
4 
5


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مجموعة الإخلاء

القسم	الاسم	التوقيع












مجموعة الإطفاء

القسم	الاسم	التوقيع


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مجموعة الاستقبال

التسلسل	الاسم	التوقيع
1 
2 
3


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

لكي تتمكن فرق الإطفاء من القيام بمهامها وخاصة في حالات الطوارئ أو الحوادث الكبيرة ، لابد من إجراء دراسة تحليلية فنية لكافة المخاطر المحتملة ومناطق عمل هذه الفرق لتتمكن من تنفيذ عملياتها وفق هذه الدراسة التي تسهل لها أعمال المكافحة والتدخل الفوري لحالات الإطفاء والإنقاذ بصورة مسبقة ، ويقصد بخطة تحليل المخاطر ، معرفة الأماكن الخطرة والصعوبات الخاصة التي يمكن أن تصادفها فرق الإطفاء لتعمل على تلافيها وحسبان عواقبها والتي من شأنها تعرقل عمليات التدخل وخصوصا في حالات الطوارئ ، وهي إعطاء فكرة عامه عن الخطر. 
تعريف الخطة : 
هي علاقة متبادلة بين من يبدأ أو يخطط وبين من ينجز وينفذ بالتخطيط الواعي له وتوزيع المهام والأدوار والمسئوليات في اللحظات المناسبة ، ووضع خطة ما في الوقت الحاضر تعتمد على إتباع الأسلوب العلمي وذلك بتقديم حقائق أو أصول من خلال افتراض معين ثم اختيار هذا الافتراض وتحقيقه أو تعديله كليا أو جزئيا وفق النتائج التي يكشف عنها هذا الاختيار وهذا هو المفهوم الذي ينطبق على ( خطة تحليل المخاطر وإجراءات الطوارئ ) . 
عناصر الخطة : 
1 – الأحوال الجوية ، الطرق ) . 
2 – كثافة العاملين في المنشآت : ( ساعات العمل ، عدد العاملين ) . 
3 – المنشآت والمباني : ( المنفردة ، المعزولة ، المجاورة ) . 
4 – الطرق : ( الساحات ، عرض وأتساع الطرق ، معبدة وغير معبدة ) 
5 – مآخذ المياه ومصادرها : ( منسوب المياه ، وضعية تلك المصادر وعلوها ) . 
6 – مراكز فرق الإطفاء الأخرى الفرق المساندة ، فرق الدفاع المدني ) 
7 – الأخطار الخاصة : ( خزانات الوقود ، أماكن تخزين المواد القابلة للاشتعال ، المواد الكيمائية ) .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

خطة الطوارئ : 
وتعتبر خطة الطوارئ جزء أساسي للخطة الشاملة في عمل أي أداره ، يتم وضعها بغرض الاستفادة القصوى من الإمكانيات المتاحة ( بشرية أو تقنية ) وتسخيرها بأعلى كفاءة ومهارة وأقصى سرعة أو أقل وقت لمجابهة الحالة الطارئة التي يتوقع أن تحدث الكثير من الإصابات والوفيات ، لذا أن وجود خطه مدروسة ومطبقة مسبقا بشكل تجريبي عملي لا نظري يذلل الكثير من الصعاب وأهمها : 
- تجنب حدوث ارتباكات أو فوضويات وهي نتيجة حتمية يتوقع حدوثها . 
- تجنب حدوث العشوائية في العمل والتحرك والتي تؤدي بلا شك إلى حدوث خسائر إضافية كان يمكن تلافيها مع وجود التدريب المسبق . 
- اختصار الزمن المتوقع لمثل هذه الأعمال ، فالبعد الزمني هام جدا لابد أخذه في الاعتبار ، فالزمن مع التدريب من المؤكد يؤدي إلى نتائج ايجابية وجيده . 
وإعداد خطة طوارئ لكل منشأة يعتمد بدوره على قواعد معينة تكون ملائمة للإمكانيات المتاحة المتوفرة من الموارد البشرية والتجهيزات الفنية ووسائل الاتصال السريعة للمحافظة على الوقت ، ومن التصرف والتعامل أثناء الكوارث الطبيعية أو الكوارث الناتجة عن تدخل الإنسان وذالك بهدف حماية العناصر البشرية وتقليل الإصابات ووقاية الممتلكات والتقليل من نسبة الخسائر إلى أقصى حد ممكن عند حدوث أي حالة طارئة أو كارثة. 
الموقف : 
ويشمل عرضا للإخطار المحتمل وقوعها بحيث يكون إعداد الخطة لمواجهتها مثل الحرائق خزانات وقود في منشاة معينة . 
الهدف : 
ويمثل النتائج التي تطمح الوصول إليها من خلال تنفيذ الخطة مثل : 
أ – إنذار العاملين الموجودين في المنشاة . 
ب – إنقاذ المصابين والمحتجزين . 
جـ - إسعاف المصابين ونقل من تستدعي حالته للعلاج إلى أقرب مستشفى عن طريق الجهة المختصة . 
هـ - مباشرة الحادث ( حريق ، إنقاذ ) من خلال تنفيذ الخطة التي تتضمن الآتي : 
- تحديد المسئول عن تنفيذ الخطة ونائبه من حيث الاسم وهاتف مكتبه والمنزل لاستدعائه عند الحالة الطارئة وكذالك الحال بالنسبة لنائبه . 
- تحديد أسماء منفذي الخطة من حيث المعلومات الضرورية التي تساعد في سرعة الاستدعاء لتنفيذ الإعمال الخاصة ( الإنذار ، الإخلاء ، الإنقاذ ، الإسعاف ، الإطفاء ، وأي مهمات أخرى ) . 
- تحديد أنواع وأماكن معدات الإطفاء والتدخل للمهمات سالفة الذكر . 
- يراعي توزيع منفذي الخطة مع تحديد أسمائهم حسب نوعية المهمة وتعيين مسئول لكل مجموعة مثل مجموعة الإنقاذ ورئيسهم وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لمهام الإطفاء والإنقاذ والإسعاف . 
- تقسيم المنشاة حتى تسهل عملية التدخل والسيطرة .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

- تحديد مخارج الطوارئ . 
- تحديد وسائل الإنذار بحيث تكون على وسيلتين على الأقل مثل استخدام الأبواق أو الميكرفونات أو الهاتف أيهما أسرع وأضمن للعمل . 
- تحديد أماكن للتجميع بعد الإخلاء وتحديد شخص مسئول في كل قسم تكون مهمته التأكد من إن جميع العاملين قد خرجوا ولم يتخلف أحد وفي حالة تخلف احد العاملين يقوم بإبلاغ المسئول عن التدخل ويحدد له اسمه ومكان عمله . 
- تحديد وسائل نقل المصابين إلى المستشفيات بالإمكانيات الذاتية أو عن طريق سيارات الإسعاف أن أمكن . 
- تحديد وسائل الاتصال بين قيادات المجموعات والمسئولين المباشرين . 
- تحديد وسائل الاتصال بين القيادات الداخلية وغرف عمليات الفرق المشاركة الأخرى (هواتف مباشرة ، أجهزة فاكس ) . 
- توفير مخططات توضيحيه للمنشاة من تحديد أماكن فصل وأقفال المصادر الكهربائية . 
- تحديد الواجبات وخطوات العمل بالنسبة لكل مجموعة ، بحيث تكون مفهومة وواضحة لكل مجموعه . 
- توعية العاملين بالمنشأة عن تعليمات تنفيذ الخطة حتى يكون لديهم إلمام شامل يساعد على ضمان نجاح الخطة على أن تشمل التوعية الآتية : 
عند سماعك لجرس الإنذار أو مشاهدتك للحريق اتبع الخطوات التالية : 
أ – حافظ على هدوء أعصابك ، ثم أغلق أجهزة التكيف . 
ب – تحرك بسرعة إلى اقرب مخرج لطوارئ حسب الإرشادات . 
جـ - لا تستخدم المصعد الكهربائي في المنشأة بل استخدم الدرج . 
د – ابتعد عن النوافذ الزجاجية فممكن أن تصاب بجروح نتيجة تهشيم الزجاج . 
هـ - ازحف على الأرض متوجها إلى باب الخروج إذا كان المكان معبأ بالدخان الكثيف. 
- يتم تنفيذ الخطة على الأقل مرتين في العام لمراجعة وتصحيح الأخطاء من ناحية وتعويد العاملين على إخلاء مواقعهم بصوره صحيحة دون ارتباك ومعرفة سرعة تعاون الإفراد بمجموعاتهم ومباشرة مهامهم عند صدور التعليمات من المسئولين عن تنفيذ الخطة .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

خلاصة خطة الإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ 


- عند نشوب حريق داخل موقع العمل يجب أن يكون هناك تصرف سريع وفعال وآمن للخروج من المبنى ويجب أن يكون في كل مبنى فريق معد للطوارئ يترأسه أحد الموظفين ومن مهام هذا الفريق تحديد موقع الخطر وتوجيه بقية الموظفين إلى الخروج من المبنى بسرعة ومن أقرب المخارج، والتأكد من خروج الجميع قبل مغادرتها المبنى، ومن ثم التجمع في منطقة التجمع المتفق عليها مسبقاً والتأكد من وجود الجميع، ولا يسمح بعدها لأحد بالرجوع إلى موقع الخطر إلا بعد الأذن من الشخص المسئول. وذلك بعد التأكد من عدم وجود مخاطر.



- في حالة الطوارئ على كل شخص في المبنى أن يكون سريعاً في استجابته ويؤمن منطقته قبل الخروج منها مثل إطفاء الأجهزة وإغلاق أسطوانات الغاز.




- في حالة الطوارئ على كل شخص في المبنى إتباع رسم الموقع حيث فيه مواقع الأبواب والشبابيك والممرات والسلالم. مع ملاحظة أن المصاعد الكهربائية قد تأخذك إلى موقع النار بدلاً من الهروب منها بالإضافة إلى أمكانية تأخرها بالحريق فتكون حبيساً فيها.

- إذا كان الشخص في وضعيه تمنعه من مغادرة المبنى نظراً لمحاصرة النار فعليه أن يلجأ إلى مكتب له نافذة إلى الخارج ويغلق الباب جيداً ويحاول وضع قطعة قماش حول الباب كي لا ينفذ الدخان إليه ويقف بجانب النافذة ويطلب المساعدة.

دمتم بخير الأمن الصناعي بشركة الراحة - بنغازي


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مطفأة الحريق ضرورية جداً فاحرص على وجودها في منزلك .. سيارتك .. متجرك .. مكتبك


معدات إطفاء الحريق اليدوية المتنقلة
هي المعدات اليدوية المتنقلة " المكافحة الأولية " والتي تسـتعمل لمكافحة الحريق في أول مراحله من قبل الأشـخاص العاديين المتواجدين في المبنى ، ويجب أن تكون المطفأة اليدوية مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية والمعتمدة من الجهات المختصة ، وتعد مطفأة البودرة الجافة أفضل المطفآت المستخدمة لإطفاء حرائق المركبات على الإطلاق لكونها لا تسبب أضرارا مادية ومعنوية من جراء استخدامها ، وتنقسم أنواع المطفأت اليدوية إلى :-
* مطفأة الماء المضغوط ( a )
عبارة عن أسطوانة معباة بالماء تحت ضغط غاز خامل ، وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الأخشاب والأوراق والنسيج والبلاستيك .. انتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام هذا النوع لإطفاء حرائق الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي الحي أو حرائق الزيوت والشحوم أو المعادن. ومطفأة الماء تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارة المواد المشتعلة.
* مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون ( bc )
أسطوانة من الصلب تحتوي على غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي تم ضغطه لدرجة الإسالة ويستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والشحوم والأصباغ وحرائق الكهرباء والسوائل سريعة الاشتعال . يعمل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون على خنق اللهب وتبريد درجة الحرارة ، ينطلق بدرجة حرارة (76 تحت الصفر) ، المطفأة ضعيفة التأثير في الهواء الطلق، تتبدد بفعل الريح ،تصدر صوتاً قوياً عند الاستخدام.
* مطفأة الرغوة ( b )
اسطوانة معبأة بالماء ومواد عضوية تنتج الرغوة ( الفوم ) وتستخدم المطفأة لإطفاء حرائق الزيوت والبترول والشحم والأصباغ .. أنتبه .. لا يمكن استخدام المطفأة مع حرائق التجهيزات الكهربائية المتصلة بالتيار الكهربائي


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الحي .تعمل على عزل سطح المادة عن الأكسجين والتبريد لاحتوائه الماء.
* مطفأة البودرة الكيماوية الجافة ( d )
أسطوانة معبأة بالبودرة الكيماوية الجافة وتستخدم لإطفاء حرائق الكحول والبترول والأصباغ والمواد سريعة الاشتعال والمعادن ( ماغنسيوم - صوديوم - بوتاسيوم ) ، تعمل على عزل سطح المادة المشتعلة.
*مطفأة الهالون ( أبخرة السوائل المخمدة(
لا يفضل استخدام هذا النوع لأن الأبخرة الناتجة عنه سامة وتؤثر على مستخدميها وخاصة في الأماكن المغلقة .لأنه على قاعدة من الكلور والفلور والبروم وكلها غازات سامة وتؤثر على طبقة الأوزون . وهو مطفأ جيد لجميع أنواع الحرائق .
* بطانية الحريق
يستخدم غطاء الحريق ( بطانية الحريق ) في المطابخ يتم سحب البطانية من داخل العلبة وفتحها بالكامل وتغطية الحريق بها لمنع الأكسجين .
*معدات إطفاء الحريق الثابتة ( التلقائية )
هي أنظمة الإطفـاء المنتجة للماء أو لوسائط الإطفاء الأخــرى التي تتناسب مع نوع المـواد المعرّضة للاحتراق ( ثاني أكسيد الكربون co2 على سبيل المثال)، تعمل آلياً على إطفاء الحرائق فور اندلاعها ولها التأثير الفاعل في حماية الموقع من تفاعل الحرائق وتطورها وانتشارها . وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء على إطلاق كميات من رذاذ الماء لتنتشر على المادة المشتعلة فتعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها إلى ما دون درجة الاشتعال ، وتعمل أنظمة الإطفاء الأخرى على قواعد الخنق والتبريد وإفساد جو الاشتعال. بالإمكان تركيب أنظمة الإطفاء المنتجة للماء في كافة المواقع التي لا تتأثر بالماء ، فهي تتحكم بالحرائق بسرعة وفاعلية، ولها تأثيرها الفاعل في تخفيف درجةتركيز دخان الحريق والغازات السامة المنبعثة منه بتأثير من بخر الماء المنبعث ، ورذاذ مياه الإطفاء.
*بكرات الإطفاء:
هي وسائل إطفاء تستخدم لمكافحة حرائق النوع الأول وتعمل على قاعدة تخفيض درجة حرارة المادة المشتعلة. مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة فيها هي


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الماء ويمنع استخدامها لمكافحة حرائق الأجهزة الكهربائية. وتوجد في معظم الأبنية والمنشآت ، وهي أحد تجهيزات الوقاية الرئيسية والهامة في المواقع المختلفة.
استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء اليدوية
يعتبر أهم من توفير أجهزة الإطفاء في مواقـع العمل هو عملية تدريب الأشخاص كيفية قيامهم باستعمالها وعلى كيفية التشغيل والاستخدام أمراً ضرورياً ونوجز فيما يلي بعض المعلومات المتعلقة بعملية تشغيل المطفأت : -
* عند استخدام أجهزة الإطفاء يجب اختيار الموقع القريب من الحريق بحيث يكون هذا الموقع مأموناً بحيث يسهل منه التراجع عند اللزوم دون عناء أو مشقة، ويفضـل أن يكون قريباً ما أمكن من الأبواب أو المخارج الاخرى وإذا كان الحريق خارج المبنى فيجب أن يكون موقع أجهزة الإطفاء أعلى مستوى الريح 
* يعتبر خفض قامة الشخص عند قيامه بمكافحة الحريق من الوسائل المفيدة لتفادى خطر دخان وحرارة الحريق كما تيسر له الاقتراب من موقع الحريق 
* يجب التأكد تماماً من إخماد الحريق قبل مغادرة الموقع بحيث لا يتوقع عودة اشتعاله مرة أخرى 
كيفية استخدام مطفأت الماء
يصوب الماء المندفع من المطفأة أسفل مواقع اللهب ويجرى تغيير الاتجاه في جميـع المساحة المشتعل فيها النار ، ويراعى غمر الأجزاء الساخنة بالماء بعد القيام بإطفاء لهب الحريق وفى حالة الحرائق التي تنتشر فى اتجاه عمودي فيجب مكافحة الأجزاء السفلي ثم الاتجاه إلى أعلى 
كيفية استخدام المطفأت الرغوية
في حالة وجود سائل مشتعل داخل إناء يراعى توجيه الرغاوى إلى الجدار الداخلي للوعاء فوق مستوى السائل حتى يمكن للرغاوى أن تتكون وتنتشر فـوق سطح السائل وعندما يكون ذلك متعذراً فانه في الإمكان أن تلقى الرغاوى أعلى موقع النيران بحيث يمكنها السقوط فوق سطح


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السائل حيث تستقر وتكون طبقة متماسكة ، ويراعى عدم توجيه الرغاوى مباشرة على سطح السائل لان ذلك يجعل الرغاوى تندفع اسفل سطح السائل المشتعل حيث تفقد الكثير من خواصها المؤثرة هذا بالإضافة إلى احتمال تناثر السائل المشتعل خارج الإناء .
كيفية استخدام مطفأت المسحوق الجاف وثاني أكسيد الكربون وأبخرة السوائل المخمدة
في حالة حدوث حرائق بعبوات تحوى سوائل قابلة للالتهاب أو عندما تنسكب هذه السوائل فوق الأرضيات يراعى توجيه المطفأة ( المسحوق الجاف- ثاني أكسيد الكربون- أبخرة السوائل المخمدة ) تجاه اقرب طرف للنيران ثم تجرى عملية كسح سريعة في اتجاه أبعد طرف وتعاد هذه الحركة حتى يتم إطفاء الحـريق ، أما إذا كان الحريق فى سائل يتساقط من مستوى مرتفع فيجب توجيه المطفأة إلى اسفل نقطة ثم تحريكها بسرعة إلى أعلى وعند حدوث حريق بأجهزة وتركيبات كهربائية توجه المطفأة في اتجاه مستقيم ناحية الحريق ، وعندما تكون التجهيزات الكهربائية مغلقة داخل جهاز فتصوب المطفأة في اتجاه الفتحات الموجودة بجسم الغلاف حتى يمكن نفاذها إلى الداخل 
كيفية استخدام بطانية الحريق
إمساك بطانية الحريق يكون من الطرف الأعلى بالقرب من سطح المادة المشتعلة ويتم تحريك البطانية من الجهة العليا وبحذر لتغطية الجسم المشتعل أو الوعاء .
دليل الوقاية من الحريق وأسلوب التصرف في حالة حدوث حريق
يجب أن يلم العاملين بالتصرفات الواجب اتخاذها للوقاية من حدوث حريق وكذلك كيفية التصرف عند حدوث حريق ويتضمن ذلك إجراءات الإعلان والأخطار عن حدوث الحريق وقواعد الإخلاء وتدابير المكافحة الأولية للحريق لحين وصول رجال الإطفاء المختصين وتدريب جميع العاملين على هذه التصرفات أمر واجب للتأكد من قيامهم بواجباتهم عند حدوث حريق 

(1) التفتيش والفحص الدوري على أماكن العمل


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

يعتبر التفتيش الدوري على كافة مواقع العمل حتى لو كانت جميع المباني مصممة تصميماً صحيحاً ومزودة بمستلزمات الوقاية من الحريق من أهم أعمال لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية ويجب ان يشمل التفتيش الحالات الآتية :-
- عمليات التخزين وخاصة المواد سريعة الاشتعال أو المواد التي تساعد على الاشتعال أو المواد التي تشتعل ذاتياً 
- مصادر الشرر وغيرها من المصادر الحرارية .
- التأكد من توافر وسلامة أجهزة أطفاء الحريق وصلاحيتها للتشغيل 0
- التأكد من تنفيذ تعليمات النظافة العامة وتجميع وتصريف العوادم وغيرها (2) النظافة ومنع التدخين وحمل أعواد الثقاب والولاعات والتخزين السليم
- يجب منع التدخين نهائياً في أماكن العمل التي تتوافر بها مواد قابلة للاشتعال.
- وضع لافتات ( ممنوع التدخيـــن ) في المناطق المحظور فيها التدخين وتنفيذ هذه التعليمات بدقة من المشرفين والزوار والعاملين 
- يحظر حمل الكبريت والولاعات في الأماكن المحظور فيها التدخين 
- لا تخزن المواد القابلة للاشتعال في أوعية مكشوفة أو زجاجية ( جفف ما ينسكب من هذه المواد بسرعة ولا تخزنها بجوار مصادر الحرارة كالمواقد والمدافئ.
- حافظ دائماً على ضرورة عدم وجود أي أوراق أو مخلفات فـوق الأسطح أو في الحدائق أو حول المباني لسهولة استعمالها بآي شرارة تلمسها .
- تأكد من إطفاء أعواد الثقاب أو بقايا السجاير قبل إلقائها في الأوعية المخصصة لذلك .
- يجب أن تحرق الفضـلات في محارق خاصة ولا يتم ذلك في الهـواء الطلق وخاصـة في الأيام العاصفة أو على بعـد يقل عن 50 قدماً من المباني .

العناية بمطفأة الحريق
يجب أن نتعرف على مكونات مطفأة الحريق وهي :-
o جسم المطفأة: هو الجسم المعدني الذي يحتوي مواد الإطفاء.


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

o الخرطوم : هو الجزء الذي تمر عبره مواد الإطفاء من جسم المطفأة إلى فوهة القذف. (قد لا يوجد خرطوم في المطفآت ذات الأحجام الصغيرة ).
o مسمار الأمان : هو الحلقة المعدنية الخاصة بتثبيت ذراع التشغيل، والمخصصة لمنع انطلاق مواد الإطفاء نتيجة الضغط الخطأ على ذراع التشغيل.
o مقبض الحمل : هو الجزء المعدني الثابت الذي يستخدم لحمل المطفأة.
o ذراع التشغيل : هو الجزء المعدني المتحرك الذي يعلو مقبض الحمل، وهو أداة تشغيل المطفأة وإطلاق مواد لإطفاء.
o مؤشر الضغط : هو الجزء الذي يظهر صلاحية المطفأة ( يلاحظ وجود مؤشر الضغط في جميع المطفآت القياسية عدا مطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون التي تختبر صلاحيتها عن طريق الوزن أو الصيانة ).
انتبه ..
* يجب التأكد من صلاحية مطفأة الحريق لأنها هي الرفيق الوفي لحمايتك من الحريق لحظة حدوثه .
* راقب المؤشر الموجود بالمطفأة – وكذلك وزن المطفأة ثاني أكسيد الكربون .
* راقب تاريخ الصيانة المدون على المطفأة .
* اتصل بالشركة المتخصصة كل 6 شهور لإجراء الصيانة الوقائية للمطفأة .
* أتصل بالشركة المتخصصة فوراً لإعادة تعبئة مطفأة الحريق عن استخدامها وإفراغ عبوتها .
* حدد موقع أجهزة الإطفاء الموجودة لديك وضع نظام ترقيم لها.
يجب على أي شخص يكتشف حريقاً أن يفعل ما يأتي :-
* أن يكسر زجاج إنذار الحريق لتشغيله .
*أن يتصل فوراً برقم هاتف الطوارئ لاستدعاء فرق الإطفاء.
*أن يكافح الحريق إذا أمكن باستخدام أقرب مطفأة مناسبة لنوع الحريق كما يأتي :-
- إمساك المطفأة جيداً بواسطة مقبض الحمل. 
- اسحب مسمار الأمـــان بالمطفـأة .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

- وجه فوهة المطفأة إلى قاعدة اللهب.
- اضغط على المقبض لتشغيل المطفـأة.
- تحريك مواد الإطفاء على قاعدة النار يميناً ويساراً
*أن يتأكد أن المكان الذي يقف فيه لا يشكل خطورة عليه وأنه باستطاعته الهروب إذا انتشر الحريق .
* عند استخدام مطفأة الحريق اليدوية في الهواء الطلق يراعى الوقوف مع اتجاه الريح على مسافة مترين إلى ثلاثة أمتار من النار .
كيف تتصرف إذا شب الحريق؟
* لا تحاول إطفاء الحريق إلا إذا كان صغيراً وكنت واثقاً أنك قادر على إخماده .
* إذا كان الحريق كبير . غادر غرفتك وأغلق الباب خلفك وشغل جهاز الإنذار .
* في حالة وجود دخان كثيف يكون التدحرج على الأرض أفضل وسيلة لوجود الهواء النقي .
* تحسس الباب والمقبض بظاهر يدك فإذا لم يكن ساخناً افتح بحذر وأخرج .
* إذا وجدت الباب ساخناً عند ملامسته فلا تفتحه .
* انزع الستائر وافتح الغرفة لتهويتها وطرد الدخان .
اشتراطات السلامة الواجب توافرها عند إعداد مشروع الوقاية من الحريق
بالمنشآت الصناعية والتجارية والإدارية والمدارس والمنازل
عند البدء في التفكير في إنشاء أى مبنى يجب الوضع في الاعتبار في المقام الاول قواعد السلامة بهذا المبنى الامر الذي يتطلب دراسة جيدة لطبيعة المبنى والتعرف على مدى تعرضه لخطر الحريق ، وذلك يستوجب دراسة النشاط المزاول بداخله ومراحله وخواص المواد المستخدمة من حيث خطورتها ومدى قابليتها للاحتراق وأيضاً عدد العاملين بالمكان ا, قاطنى المبنى وأماكن تواجدهم ومدى تعرضهم للخطر عند حدوث حريق . وعلى ضوء هذه الدراسة يتم أقرار التوصيات الواجب تنفيذها للوقاية من مخاطر الحريق متبعاً الاسس التالية


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

أولاً التوصيات المتعلقة بعناصر تكوين المبنى
* تدرس ا لعناصر التي يتكون منها المبنى ومدى مقاومتها للنيران لكى تتناسب مع النشاط المزاول .
* تحدد الفتحات الموجودة بالحزائط والاسقف والارضيات والتي يسهل نفاذ لهب وحرارة الحريق من خلالها ثم تقرر التوصيات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمكان ويتضمن ذلك ما يلي :-
- تركيب أبواب مقاومة للنيران .
- استبدال أبواب ليست مقاومة للنيران بأخرى مقاومة للنيران
- غلق الابواب تلقائياً عند حدوث حريق .
- تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران بالشابيك أو ستائر معدنية في بعض الحالات 
*جعل الاسقف أو الارضيات من مواد مقاومة للنيران .
*الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع انتشار الحريق بالمناور ومواقع السلالم والمصاعد ( تبطين الحوائط بعناصر غير قابلة للاشتعال وتركيب أبواب مقاومة للحريق )
* مواد الانشاء الخاصة بأماكن التخزين أو استخدام السوائل البترولية أو المواد والسوائل الخطرة القابلة للالتهاب ( مواقع تخزين هذه المواد – المواد التي تصنع منها العبوات – إقامة مباني التخزين من مواد مقاومة للنيران – وسائل التهوية داخل المخزن ) .
* تقسيم الحيز الكبير بإقامة فواصل للاقلال من حجمه حتى لا ينتشر الحريق .
ثانياً التوصيات المتعلقة بمسالك الهروب :
تعتبر مسالك الهروب من الموضوعات الحيوية لاتصالها بسلامة وأمن الارواح داخل المباني ، لذالك ينبغى اعطائها العناية الكافية ويلزم تحديد عدد العاملين في كل جزء من اجزاء المبنى وعل ضوء ذلك تقرر مسالك النجاة التى تتناسب مع الخطورة بحيث يضمن خروج العاملين عند حدوث حريق الى مكان يجدوا فيه الامن والسلامة وتتضمن التوصيات التالية :-
*أن تفتح الابواب للخارج وتكون سهلة الفتح ولا يسمح بتثبيتها بحيث يتعذر فتحا وقد يشترط أن تترك الابواب مفتوحة طوال فترة العمل اذا استدعى الامر ذلك ( اذا كان النشاط المزاول شديد الخطورة )


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*ملائمة العتبات والردهات الموصلة للسلالم أو الابواب .
*إزالة العوائق التى تعترض المخارج .
*توضيح مواقع المخارج المستعملة كمسالك هروب مع توضيح طريق فتح الابواب .
*تركيب فواصل وأبواب مانعة للدخان بالطرق الموصلة لمسالك الهروب ( من مواد مقاومة للنيران لمدة نصف ساعة على الاقل وتظل مغلقة بصفة دائمة وتعمل على سد الفتحات باحكام ـ تركيب زجاج مقاوم للنيران للابواب أو الفتحات ) .
*السلالم ومدى كفايتها وما يتطلب بها من توصيات .
التوصيات المتعلقة بالاضاءة والتجهيزات الكهربائية
* تقرر حالة التركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية ومدى مطابقتها للاصول الفنية .
* تعطى أهمية للتوصيلات المؤقتة الاضطرارية .
* تفحص لوحات المصهرات لتقدير مدى مطابقتها للاصول الفنية .
*التوصية بتجهيز المبنى بالتركيبات الكهربائية المأمونة المانعة من حدوث اشعاعات حرارية من المصابيح أو صدور مؤثرات حرارية اخرى بالاماكن التى تحوى ابخرة أو غازات أو أتربة قابلة للاشتعال أو الانفجار .
*التوصية بتوفير الاضاءة الاحتياطية ان لزم الامر ذلك خاصة بمواقع مسالك الهروب .
*الاضاءة بواسطة البطاريات المتنقلة ( اليدوية )
*توفر وسيلة سهلة لقطع التيار الكهربائي لامكان استخدامها بسهولة عند اللزوم .
*التأكد من القيام بأعمال الصيانة الدورية للتركيبات والتجهيزات الكهربائية بصفة منتظمة .
*التوصية بإضاءة اللوحات التوضيحية لمسالك الهروب .


----------



## خيري الشريف (21 نوفمبر 2009)

مع تحيات

تشاركيه المظلة لأنظمة الأمن 

والسلامة ( بنغازي – ليبيا ) م. خيري الشريف


----------



## boughandora (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## faourcom (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا اخوان 
اتمنى لو كان حساب المرشاة المائية بالعربي فمن لديه معلومات مطبوعة بالعربية 
ارجو منه المساعدة
اخوكم احمد فاعور الاطفائي


----------



## احمد سامي سعيد (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## amr fathy (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alifahmy (15 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## ali&anas (21 يناير 2010)

*جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وكل من يساهم في هذا الموقع *​


----------



## باسم برديسى (4 فبراير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة فى البحث عن كتب فى تصميم شبكات المياة والصرف الصحى
وتصميم شبكات الحريق ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نور الدين محمود ال (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السيد احمد (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## 1essam1 (5 مايو 2010)

_شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## علاء مجدى غضنفر (12 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اخوكم علاء


----------



## ammar -508 (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا 
وجزاكم الله الخير و البركة


----------



## fox5 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك على الجهود الكبير وجزاك به كل الخير


----------



## fox5 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود والمعلومات القيمه وبارك الله لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو التكرم بالمرور على موضوعاتي بخصوص تصميم شبكات مكافحة الحريق باستخدام رشاشات الماء التلقائية العمل خطوة خطوة و مواضيع اخري ذات العلاقة
ولكن في قسم التكييف و التبريد 
وفقكم الله 
و اي أسئلة انا في الخدمة


----------



## محمد القطعانى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك افادك الله


----------



## محمد كليك (14 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع جيد ويستحق الشكر


----------



## فارس الشرقية (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أشكر جهودكم الجبارة في هذا المجال 
عندي مخطط لمبنى صالة رياضية يحتوي على بركة سباحة ومكاتب إدارية وغرفة الأعمال الميكانيكية وخلافه 
آمل تزويدي بكيفية تصميم شبكة الحريق والتجهيزات الأساسية لها والخطوات اللازمة للبدء في عملية التصميم وتحديد جدول الكميات والمواصفات اللازمة للنظام
وسأرسل المخطط لمن يريد
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## بولو اخضر (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedfahim (18 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بجهود جميع الاخوان


----------



## وائل البرعى (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمه


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (29 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## fahd77 (30 مارس 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## عادل 1980 (30 مارس 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## atef hemida (2 أبريل 2011)

اخى العزيز متشكر جدا


----------



## م حمادة (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*[email protected]*

شكرا لكل المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حازم ع حبيب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ahmed osama 2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shymaa hamada (20 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مهندسة بحضر ماجيستير فى تأمين المزارع ومخازن المواد الزراعية ضد اخطار الحريق برجاء مساعدتى بأى ابحاث او كتب ممكن استعين بها فى البحث بتاعى وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mustafa7 (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agmahany (30 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر علي المجهود العالي


----------



## عوض بسيونى (15 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## nofal (18 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## never back down_20 (19 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك يااخى على هذا المجهود


----------



## mohamed laly (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك علي مشاركتك


----------



## civil en.ali (2 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ام خالد وليد (12 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## عبد الرحمن الجميل (13 فبراير 2014)

انا أيضًا مطروح لدي مشروع الحريق لمدرسة  .. مع العلم اني مازلت طالب فسأكون ممنون للمساعدة ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed21788 (18 مارس 2014)

ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم
شكرا


----------



## emfawzy (5 أغسطس 2014)

*افيدونا*



احمد مضر قال:


> أخي اليك هذا الرابط لكتاب The Design and Layout of Fire Sprinkler Systems, Second Edition رفعه للمنتدى الأخ محب الله و رسوله



أخي العزيز افادنا الله بعلمك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل هل يجب الرد او يوجد تصريح للدخول مع العلم اني عضو حديث على المنتدى


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله في اخي الكريم


----------

